# Is it OK to give Probios everyday to healthy non-show goats?



## glenolam (Apr 27, 2010)

I have been giving my goats Probios 1x week.  I'm starting to milk my doe, and the two times I gave her Probios as a top dress on her feed she milks without a problem - even lifts her leg if she thinks I need the extra room.

I'm wondering if she likes the Probios on her feed, and, if so, if it's safe to give to her at every milking.  I'm only milking once/day, so she wouldn't get it twice.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 27, 2010)

Won't hurt her.  I make my own and my pregnant and lactating does get some every day.


----------



## dianneS (Apr 27, 2010)

It certainly won't hurt her, it could just become an expensive treat.

I've worked for two different colon therapists over the past ten years and they both recommend probiotics to humans on a daily basis.  I've taken probios myself for many, many months on a daily basis.  It didn't hurt me, so I don't think it could hurt a goat!

You can't have an overgrowth of "good" bacteria, and commercial probios, especially ones that don't require refrigeration, don't always survive the trip through the digestive tract, so daily use shouldn't hurt a thing.


----------



## glenolam (Apr 27, 2010)

Should I just decrease her amount to 1/2 a scoop?  

The dosage on the bottle says 1 "scoop" (can't recall how much a scoop is, but it's pretty tiny) for lactating/nursing does and 1/2 scoop for everyone else.  She's been getting 1 scoop.

I've also thought about putting a handful of rasins in there, but would rather stick with "treats" that are good for her...


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 27, 2010)

I would save the raisins for giving from your hand. I wouldn't add them to the feed. The raisins are really a treat and not her normal feed. You can really give whatever you want as far as the Probios goes. It certainly won't hurt her. It just depends on if you don't mind continuing to spend the money.


----------



## glenolam (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not looking forward to having an expexsive additive to her grain - are there any other ideas you have to keep her more interested in her grain?  Once she looses interest, it's all over.

I did read about a powder grain someone found from their local feed store; however I looked into it at my stores and couldn't find any.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 27, 2010)

I guess you will just have to play around with the amount and see how little you can give her so she will eat.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 27, 2010)

To keep my girl interested I split her grain into 3 parts. I found that when I gave it all to her at once she lost interest. I also add a handful of sunflower seeds to the last scoop and have a bale of hay standing up against the front of the stand. When she's bored with her grain she starts pulling bites of hay. I also leave the 2nd scoop of grain in the scoop....she thinks she's getting away with something and it keeps her busy a bit longer.

I'm new at this, and slow still, but that's what's working for me.

What kind of probios comes in a scoopable form?? I was only aware of the paste which I've found impossible to give a goat without a 2nd person helping. The tube is too big for one hand operation


----------



## glenolam (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tips - 

Here's the probios I use:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...pplements/goats-prefer-probioticpower-2200208


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 27, 2010)

I think if you feed properly you shouldn't have to feed probios every day.  There's probably nothing wrong with it, but why waste money?


----------



## glenolam (Apr 28, 2010)

I feed properly, but she's a kicky milker and we're working through those issues (hobbles are in the mail ).  She's not yet 100% comfortable on the stand - and I think it's just because she's stubborn.  She's 5 and has been milked before, just not by me.

When I leave her grain as is she won't eat until I'm done with milking, kicking and stomping all the way.  THEN she'll start scarfing down the grain.  When I add the probios she wants to scarf first, then when she's done she starts the kicking.  I'm not a fast milker yet and can only use one hand so she doesn't kick the bucket around, so it's about 10-15 minutes before she starts the kicking when it's added.

What about adding straight molasses to the feed?  Seems it might be a little cheaper and she likes it just as much.


----------

